# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  मोबाइल से फ़ोटो अपलोड कैसे करे

## garima

दायें से तीसरे निशान पर क्लीक करें 

दायें से तीसरे निशान पर क्लीक करें ऐस।

----------


## garima

कुछ ऐसा आएगा

----------


## garima

From comuter पर क्लिक करें
फिर choose file पर क्लिक करें ऐसे

----------


## Irb586

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद गरिमा जी आपके एहसान कैसे पूरे करूँगा गरिमा जी और मेरी 4 ग्रीन लाइट भी जल गई आज

----------


## garima

अब अपने मोबाइल में से जिस फोटो को लगाना है 
उसे चुन लें 
ऐसे

----------


## garima

अब फोटो अपलोड हो गयी
पर फोरम के नियमानुसार चित्र के साथ कम से कम 12 शब्द भी लिखे होने चाहिए
या तो आप शब्द लिखें
या .........के निशाँ लगा दे
ऐसे

----------


## Irb586

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------

